# Recommendations on Raw Dog Food



## gurda19 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hello All!! We are getting a golden puppy very soon and I have done a lot of research on all kinds of different foods for dogs. I am really leaning towards a good raw food brand. I don't have a budget on how much I will spend. The best one on the market is fine with me. I just want to make sure my pup is getting the best food possible. 

Can anyone lead me the right direction or offer any recommendations?

Thanks again!


----------



## Carmel (Feb 9, 2015)

I have used SoJo's mix for years. It is all organic, very convenient, and all you do is mix with your raw meat. I used ground beef and ground chicken usually. My dogs LOVE it, my Golden did really well on it in his old age, and the price is extremely good as compared to high end kibble. I use the original but they do have it with freeze dried meat too. All you do with original is add meat and water and soak for 15 minutes. I actually mix up a week's batch and freeze in containers per meal and then thaw overnight in fridge before use. 
https://www.sojos.com/products/dog-food/sojos-original-dog-food-mix


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Ella is on a diet of half Nature's Variety Instinct Raw. I buy it in the frozen medallions and rotate proteins. The other half is Acana dry kibble. Ella's been thriving since we switched to this diet for her.


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

Stick to a good kibble until your dog is mature. The pre-made raw diets have extremely high levels of fat at the expense of protein and *they also have extremely high calcium and phosphorous levels. *

You might not notice that because you have to convert the label on these foods to Dry Matter Basis. For example Primal Raw Chicken has calcium of 2.25%. This is way to high for a large breed puppy.


----------



## gurda19 (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank you all for the great advice! How much protein can golden puppies consume? I have been trying to find it online. But i am not having any luck.


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

gurda19 said:


> Thank you all for the great advice! How much protein can golden puppies consume? I have been trying to find it online. But i am not having any luck.


While I don't know the specific answer to that question, keep in mind that all proteins are not created equal. Please, someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe you want meat-based protein to make up the majority of the protein percentage. 

I can't weigh in on the raw diet discussion because I currently feed my 8 month old kibble (Orijen Large Breed Puppy).


----------

